# A yote and Pikes Peak



## Crack Calls (Nov 23, 2011)

Rolled this girl up on the first stand of the morning. Casey did the calling for me. Maybe a 60 yard shot with the 204, almost a shotgun dog by the time I pulled the trigger. 

And yes that is Pikes Peak off my right shoulder.

Chris, here is one of those yote things you been looking for.









Thanks for letting me share. Scott


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

That is one pretty light coat on the coyote. Congrats and good job.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Scott.

Matt


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Scott. It's good to see you back with us.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Scott from the looks of it you guys can't be that far from Eleven Mile Reservoir are you?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice dog scott


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Great picture, dead dog and beautiful scenery.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

And with the .204 JT. Doncha just love it? Nice dog Scott.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the dog and a beautiful backdrop.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice photoshop work.









Seriously... nice coyote man. We'll have to get out there soon.


----------



## Crack Calls (Nov 23, 2011)

How come everyone keeps accusing me of hunting near eleven mile? This was out east of C-Springs, honest.


----------

